# LATEST WHITEB14 pics! (56k no;))



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

after a good wash and wax... here are my latest pics...




























more pics here... http://www.cardomain.com/id/96whiteb14


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......cleeeeeeeaaaaaaannnnnnnn........ 





my car is so in need of a good waxing its not funny  DAMN YOU WINTER!!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car very clean....the fron stillen will look nice


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good man, wish I had the weather here to wash mine.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Not fair...I want a new suspension too..

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup: as always


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

nooiiceeee......i love it.... :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------

